# [Round 2] Joker (TDK) vs Patrick Bateman



## masamune1 (Jan 6, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gYMMFJjTNo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-yoMEZXnbQ[/YOUTUBE]

Joker versus Batman....again. 

Best?


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 6, 2009)

Sorry, but unfortunately it seems that all the Dark Knight scenes YouTube are no longer allowed to be embedded.

Link still works, though- just double-click.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 6, 2009)

People know this is here, right?


----------



## Dave (Jan 6, 2009)

omg
worst face of eveuuuuuuur!

love them BOTH but

oh god

oh god

fuck

um

i choose joker

....

WHAT HAVE I DONE


----------



## Adonis (Jan 6, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> People know this is here, right?



Conflict of interest: People don't want to see Bateman get knocked out so early but at the same time want The Joker to make it to the finals.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 6, 2009)

Pat Bateman, sadly we all know The Joker will win this for some strange reason.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 6, 2009)

Patrick Bateman's pinky finger is more complex than the Joker, sorry fanboys but Bateman wins this.


----------



## Adonis (Jan 6, 2009)

Patrick Bateman

Following the herd gives me confidence in my own opinion


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 6, 2009)

I voted for Bateman just to see if the Joker will lose.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 6, 2009)

I voted Bateman because he's the better character


----------



## sworder (Jan 6, 2009)

And Bateman takes the lead


----------



## Chee (Jan 6, 2009)

DON'T MAKE ME CHOOSE!


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 6, 2009)

Just realized the irony that Christian Bale is the Jokers nemesis once again......


----------



## Chee (Jan 6, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Just realized the irony that Christian Bale is the Jokers nemesis once again......





Tie so far.


----------



## shit (Jan 6, 2009)

Joker video's embedding was disabled by request. 
So I voted for Bateman.


----------



## Adonis (Jan 6, 2009)

Holy shit! Something Dark Knight related may not win a popularity poll?

THIS CAN'T BE RIGHT!


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 6, 2009)

The world is finally seeing the light pek


----------



## Chee (Jan 6, 2009)

I don't really care who wins. Either one is fine with me. :ho


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jan 6, 2009)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

the joker is losing to the Bateman


----------



## Para (Jan 6, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Holy shit! Something Dark Knight related may not win a popularity poll?
> 
> THIS CAN'T BE RIGHT!


because...



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> So who wanna earn some reps?





Sasuke_Bateman said:


> VOTE PATRICK BATEMAN YOU BASTARDS


Well-played, Bate. Voting for Joker.


----------



## Chee (Jan 6, 2009)

Bateman is bribing people!?


----------



## sworder (Jan 6, 2009)

fuck playing fair


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 6, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> Joker video's embedding was disabled by request.
> So I voted for Bateman.



I said that on the second post.

And I reminded you that you just had to double-click on it, to go to the video on YouTube itself.

Oh well. At least all the "Dark Knight wanking" accusations seem to have been disproved, or at least undermined. Earlier than I hope though.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 6, 2009)

HEY HEY! I don't see American Physc owith It's own freakin' fan club on this damn site! And you know what, so the fuck what!!? Patrick Bateman deserve to win this anyways. The Joker is overrated, every time Michael Caine does a interview he always said the same thing over and over how great the performance was...IT WAS A GOOD PERFORMANCE NOTHING MORE.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 6, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> HEY HEY! I don't see American Physc owith It's own freakin' fan club on this damn site! And you know what, so the fuck what!!? Patrick Bateman deserve to win this anyways. The Joker is overrated, every time Michael Caine does a interview he always said the same thing over and over how great the performance was...IT WAS A GOOD PERFORMANCE NOTHING MORE.



Maybe to you, the guy's the only reason i loved the dark knight. But Bateman is a good character too. Either way don't care who wins, I like both.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 6, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Maybe to you, the guy's the only reason i loved the dark knight. But Bateman is a good character too. Either way don't care who wins, I like both.



I like both, the first scene in the film (Dark Knight) was amazing I loved the way Joker played those guys but in my opinion Bateman was far better character overall. It might be i'm biased of course


----------



## Para (Jan 6, 2009)

I like both characters too. I might've even voted for Bateman if I hadn't seen that bribing post 

It's a popularity poll anyway; TDK is popular. Popularity doesn't decide whether something is better, it's all opinion at the end of the day.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2009)

Bateman is better. He is the personification of deranged, murderous psychosis. Joker is great and all but Bateman is a badass with hilarious monologues.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jan 6, 2009)

Bateman. Too hip to be square.. He's also a good man in returning all thos tapes.



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> HEY HEY! I don't see American Physc owith It's own freakin' fan club on this damn site! And you know what, so the fuck what!!? Patrick Bateman deserve to win this anyways. The Joker is overrated, every time Michael Caine does a interview he always said the same thing over and over how great the performance was...IT WAS A GOOD PERFORMANCE NOTHING MORE.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 6, 2009)

Kitty Litter said:


> Bateman. Too hip to be square.. He's also a good man in returning all thos tapes.



This is serious business


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 6, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Bateman is better. *He is the personification of deranged, murderous psychosis.* Joker is great and all but Bateman is a badass with hilarious monologues.



You've got to be kidding.

Regardles of who is the better villain, _Joker_ is murder and madness personified. Bateman might even have killed absolutey no-one- it is strongly implied that many or all of the murders are all in his head.

Bateman personifies the 80's Yuppie culture, or rather it's dangerous extremes. Murder, chaos, and self-dstructive insanity have alway bee the realm of the clown.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 6, 2009)

Easily the Joker. I tied it up ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) .


----------



## Koi (Jan 6, 2009)

Bateman plz.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 6, 2009)

Wow, I'm surprised this is so close, and Bat(e)man is on top.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jan 7, 2009)

Bateman had moments where it had me fucking cringe, so Bateman.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 7, 2009)

Joker is losing because MH punked you guys into believing that liking Joker makes you seem inferior and childish.


----------



## Sykopaths (Jan 7, 2009)

Bateman.

He can moonwalk


----------



## Jessica (Jan 7, 2009)

The Joker actually made me feel uneasy, literally. So I have to vote for him.


----------



## Chee (Jan 7, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> HEY HEY! I don't see American Physc owith It's own freakin' fan club on this damn site! And you know what, so the fuck what!!? Patrick Bateman deserve to win this anyways. The Joker is overrated, every time Michael Caine does a interview he always said the same thing over and over how great the performance was...IT WAS A GOOD PERFORMANCE NOTHING MORE.



Make one then. I liked TDK so I made one and if you like American Psycho, then make one, don't bitch about it.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Bateman is better. He is the personification of deranged, murderous psychosis. Joker is great and all but Bateman is a badass with hilarious monologues.



Joker is the personification of deranged, murderous psychosis. And he has badass logic on humanity.


----------



## Rod (Jan 8, 2009)

Time to untie this.


----------

